# Mark You Calenders - How many of you have the Masters CountDown?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

The Masters Countdown that is. They say the Augusta National course changed dramaticly, as it went under some new changes. Some Golfers say that they are uncomfortable with what has taken place. What do you think about the new changes to the course?


----------

